# King 628 or 628A



## Ace 83 (May 21, 2019)

I bought a wood stove that has Martin Stove and Range, Florence Ala on back and on the door it has a crown with the word King in it. Below that is the number 628. On top of the stove by where the stove pipe connects has the number 628A. It looks like the picture of the stove below except with legs. Can anyone tell me the year it was made or approx. how old it is ? Thanks.


----------

